
Ask HN: Looking for a graphics framework recommendation - chwind
Dear HN,<p>I&#x27;ve been working on some 2d visualizations in my free time, just for fun, things like cellular automata, chaotic iterated maps, fractals, etc. I&#x27;ve been using OCaml and its Graphics package, and sometimes Python with Cairo to do this -- I really just need a canvas where I can draw pixels.<p>So far, I&#x27;ve been running all computations on the CPU, but I&#x27;d like to start playing with the GPU, since my frame rates are getting slow. I&#x27;m looking for some kind of GPGPU framework that&#x27;s somehow integrated with a GUI library so that I can draw to the screen without shuffling memory CPU&lt;-&gt;GPU too much (is this as big of an issue as I have convinced myself it is?). I know I can do this just writing shaders, but I&#x27;d rather not do that if possible.<p>So far, I&#x27;ve looked at:<p>- [SPOC][spoc] - seems ideal, but unstable<p>- Tensorflow - I use it a lot, but can&#x27;t find a way to draw to the screen without evaling to numpy array and drawing that<p>- [Futhark][fh] - seems tough to draw to screen here too...<p>Any tips would be appreciated!<p>[spoc]: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;mathiasbourgoin.github.io&#x2F;SPOC&#x2F;<p>[fh]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;futhark-lang.org&#x2F;
======
billconan
I don't have a framework in mind. If I were to do this, I would write raw cuda
with opengl introp.

the output of cuda will be in a texture map memory and given to opengl for
rendering.

although I have not done anything with visualization using this approach, I
have, however, did video processing with this approach. A video frame is first
processed by cuda and then passed to opengl for rendering.

